
Mir’s hiring - rippsu
https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mirs-hiring/1856
======
majewsky
Uh, what? I thought they dumped Mir for Wayland when they switched back to
Gnome.

~~~
tw04
This indicates they're making it a drop-in replacement.

[https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-
architecture/467/4](https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-architecture/467/4)

~~~
phkahler
From that link: Once Mir’s support for Wayland clients is on a par with the
support for “native” Mir clients we will likely phase out support for the
latter.

Does that mean they want to phase out Mir once they have a full Wayland
display server? I thought the whole point for them was to continue to support
those that are already using Mir? This still doesn't make any sense to me.

I thought one of the original distinctions was that Mir was going to work with
the old closed-source nVidia driver, while Wayland insisted on doing it the
"right" way and made nVidia catch up instead of pandering to them. Other than
that, I've never heard anything to justify Mir's existence. Why not just start
with an existing Wayland server that supports all the features and move on?
They'll reach the end goal faster.

I'm not trying to be negative, but if the end goal is to be a Wayland display
server then why is it so hard to let Mir die? Is it just pride? Separation
Anxiety? ;-) j.k. but really what is it?

~~~
simion314
What existing wayland server? Gnome and KDE has it's own, there was not a
generic server when Mir announced support for Wayland and from what I know
some people are working on creating a library that can be used for creating
compositors, Mir is a solution for DEs like Mate because it would be easy to
work on using Mir as a server so gaining wayland support then doing a
compositor from scratch or using a library.

~~~
phkahler
>> What existing wayland server?

I don't know what was around when Mir was started, but plenty exist today:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_display_servers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_display_servers)

It was always obvious to me that Wayland was the future replacement for X for
a long time. Why they had to take the ideas in Wayland and do something a bit
different in Mir has always been a mystery to me.

~~~
majewsky
There is no separate display server in Wayland. The window manager fulfils the
roles that a display server would, using the libraries provided by the Wayland
project.

------
zitterbewegung
Dunno if this is a good value propositon since the layoffs for the people that
were working on Unity.

------
rffn
Working on a space station. Sounds cool.

~~~
bhassel
One that was certainly cool at the time, but has since burned up and was
superseded by a collaborative effort. :p

------
new2424141
ehhh..... Really

------
pwdisswordfish
If you want reinventing the wheel 24/7 - this job is for you!

